# 2015 Pheasant Release Locations



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

There are already a couple threads on this year's pheasant season and pheasant releases, but I wanted to make the pheasant release map easy to find before the Nov 7 opener.

Pheasant Release Map link

The division will be releasing ~13,000 pheasants on Wildlife Management Areas, Waterfowl Management Areas, and Walk in Access Properties throughout the state.

Birds will be released throughout the state based on hunting pressure, and releases will be spread though the regular (Nov 7-22) and extend season (Nov 23-Dec 6).


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a silly question. If for example you go to Farmington Bay to shoot some of the released pheasants, do you have to use non toxic shot or can you use lead shot...


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are on any wetlands, STEEL shot. No lead.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That includes all of the Utah Lake wetlands. I was told DWR will be there to check shells this year due to all of the complaints of people still using lead last year.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like 75% is on private land!!!
Probably United Sportsman land, since they now seem to control the DWR
The state politicians are crying that the feds own 2/3 of the state, but DWR can't find public land for pheasants.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

redleg said:


> Looks like 75% is on private land!!!
> Probably United Sportsman land, since they now seem to control the DWR
> The state politicians are crying that the feds own 2/3 of the state, but DWR can't find public land for pheasants.


Almost all of the birds released are on public land in the form of WMA's and such. The rest of them are released on private land which is enrolled in the Walk In Access program, so they are available to hunt by the public.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

*Release schedule?*

How far ahead of opening day do they usually release and how often through the season. I am wondering if I should take a week day off work to avoid crowds (dog in training) but if they all get shot up on the opener I need to guess how long to leave it before going out.

A


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Do they release birds at all sites or do they pick 2, 3, 4.... and only release birds at these chosen sites?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Opening day advice, wear glasses and a face mask and heavy clothes, AND WEAR SOME ORANGE!!! People complain about being showered but no one can see them well in camo. Be safe out there. .eep:


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

LostLouisianian - when hunting wetlands non-toxic shot is needed. See page 31-32 of the upland guidebook for specifics on WMA rules regarding nontoxic shot. A online copy of the guidebook is available here: http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/upland-game.html

Ali-MAc - The birds are released a day or two before opening day and then throughout the season on a ongoing basis.

horkingmidget - Birds should be released at all the sites on the pheasant release map. They are released in proportion to hunting pressure, so the larger, more crowded areas (eg Wasatch Front properties) will have more birds released than areas away from population centers.

And as 7mm said, orange is a good idea when hunting the pheasant properties.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if we will be able to park along the south dike at Willard Bay? I know they recently opened the road for the duck hunt, but will they allow parking along the south dike (or the dog training area) for pheasant hunting?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Dog trainers have been parking. So I'm guessing your good to go.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I jumped 4 roosters this morning in probably less than 2 acres on foot checking out a new duck hunting spot...I hope they're still there Saturday morning.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like my duck hunting spot....


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

That was a crazy morning


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> I jumped 4 roosters this morning in probably less than 2 acres on foot checking out a new duck hunting spot...I hope they're still there Saturday morning.


Were you out at Salt Creek?

I saw a truck with an LSU sticker on the back window.

I hunted salty. Saw 7 (5 roosters 2 hens) Took shots at 4 and only bagged one.

Good dog work, bad marksmanship.

Lots of people is the understatement of the year.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Raining lead, called it after 2 downpours of lead-O,- Maybe Wed. I will try again.


----------

